
5000 Rust questions on Stackoverflow - neverminder
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/rust
======
Bino
Congrats, but I feel rust is trying to squeeze in between two camps at war.
Those who want memory safety (with a favorite language running in a VM) and
those who want the power of raw pointers. I'm skeptic there is a need for a
middle ground at the moment.

